# our assessment is now with adoption/fostering



## kelly2903

i posted a few weeks back about us becoming a family carer for our nephew... well the 1st part of the assessment has been done and it has now been referred to the adoption/fostering panel... a really nice social worker rang today about getting the ball rolling and coming out to meet us... main concerns he will want to talk about is me being pregnant as this would mean i will already have 2 children under 5 and if our nephew comes to live with us i will 3 under 5's... and also our dogs will need to go under assessment which i totally understand but what exactly do they do ? any replys welcome and keep ur fingers crossed for us xxx


----------



## noshowjo

hi ya hunny , i am a foster carer and have been for 3 years , i am also a dog breeder and they assess my dogs every year , they basically ask the breed , ask if there walked ask if they have ever bitten anyone , then they tell you thiings like never leave child alone with dog even if dog friendly , they ask you stupid questions like what whould you do if a dog bit the child , they obviously looking for a answer like , " hopefully this will never happen under great suppervision , " but i would rehome the dog if it was becoming agressive . 
as for questions about your self , they normally want history about ya life , then who will be your support whilst fostering and now your expecting a baby ya self if you will have support to cope with fostering and pregnancy , i dont think having under 3s will be a problem tho xx hope this helps a little x


----------



## kelly2903

thanks for your reply i appreciate that its all very scary meetin all these people that will be involved in his life but if he can come and stay with us it will be all worth it xx


----------

